# Control puerto paralelo con jnpout32 java



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 3, 2013)

hola,tengo el siguiente código que hice en netbeans y funciona correctamente:
import jnpout32.*;
public class NewMain {
public static void main(String[] args) {
       pPort port= new pPort( );
       short dir=0x378;
       short val=1;
       port.output(dir,val);
    }
}

con ese código enciendo un led conectado a la primer salida del puerto,mi pregunta es como puedo enviarle para que se apague solo el primero y no todos(si le envío un 0 se apagan todos).
gracias ...



ya lo resolvi de esta forma:
port.setPin(short pin, short value)


----------



## miguelus (Sep 4, 2013)

Buenos días.

La solución está a la vista 

_short dir=0x378;
short val=1;
port.output(dir,val);_

378 es la dirección de puerto LPT1

Val es el valor a enviar al puerto LPT1, está comprendido entre 0 y 255 (0 y FF)

Envía como "Val" un número entre 0 y 255
este número tiene 8 bit "00000000" ... "11111111"
El "1" de la Derecha es primer bit, Pin 2 del Conector LPT y el "1" de la Izquierda es el Octavo bit, Pin 9 del Conector LPT

Escribe el número que quieras en binario, los Bit  y pásalo a Decimal, los bit que tengas a "1" se encenderán.
P.E ....
_short val = 85;   ´85 en Binario es "01010101"_
_port.output(dir,val);_

Se encenderán los Diodos 7, 5, 3, 1

Ahora tu pregunta...

_short Val = 254;_ 
_port.output(dir,val);_

Se encenderán todos menos el primero (Pin 2 del Conector LPT)

Sal U2


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 4, 2013)

voy a probar lo que me dices,porque pensé solucionarlo,pero cuando quiero apagar un pin por ejemplo el 2 apaga todos los pines.
para encender hago esto
port.setPin((short) 3,(short)1); con eso enciendo el pin 3 por ejemplo
para apagarlo hago esto
port.setPin((short) 3,(short 0);
pero apaga todos los pines


----------



## miguelus (Sep 4, 2013)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> voy a probar lo que me dices,porque pensé solucionarlo,pero cuando quiero apagar un pin por ejemplo el 2 apaga todos los pines.
> para encender hago esto
> port.setPin((short) 3,(short)1); con eso enciendo el pin 3 por ejemplo
> para apagarlo hago esto
> ...



Buenas noches..

Te quiero comentar que yo de Java se lo mismo que de la Materia Oscura o de los Viajes en el Tiempo 

Pero en visual Basic he hecho muchos programas para controlar el Puerto Paralelo y la sintáxis es muy similar a los ejemplos que has Posteado, por lo que supongo que funcionará lo que te he dicho .

Sal U2


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 4, 2013)

somos 2 ,lo que pasa es que también necesito otras cosas que ya hice en java y para hacerlo en visualbasic tengo que empezar de nuevo.mañana voy a probar lo que me dices


----------

